# 60 GB > 7200 rpm / 80 GB > 5400 rpm



## ricchy (8 Juillet 2004)

Lut les amis
J'aimerai votre avis pour ceux ou celles qui on un de ces DD >
60 GB IBM Travelstar 7K60, 2.5", 7200 rpm, IDE (ATA66), 8 MB
80 GB IBM Travelstar 5K80, 2.5", 5400 rpm, IDE (ATA66), 8 MB
Je désire acheter un de ces 2 DD pour remplacer mon DD de mon titanium 800Mhz.
La question principale, est ce que le 7200 va t'il beaucoup chauffer ?
Utilisation principale > photoshop > golive > Garageband pour les "grosses" appli.
Les 20 Go qui séparent les 2 DD ne rentre pas en compte.
Ma question se porte plus sur les vitesses.  :hein:


----------



## Gcchtdcd2kpdp (8 Juillet 2004)

Idem 

J'aimerai bien avoir desz précisions sur les perf avec : 

60 GB IBM Travelstar 7K60, 2.5", 7200 rpm, IDE (ATA66), 8 MB


 

Chaleur, consommation énergie, bruit ... et tout ce qui peut en découler


----------



## ricchy (8 Juillet 2004)

trouvé une info ici et  ici  
Pour le changement c'est ici


----------



## Twelve inch (9 Juillet 2004)

Euh je te deconseille le 7200 sur ton mac portable ton autonomie va en prendre un sacre coup, rabat toi sur le modele 5400, c plus raisonable ...


----------



## ricchy (9 Juillet 2004)

Trop tard, j'ai envoyé mon mail de commande hier soir.  :love: 
Et ce n'est pas ce que dit l'admin de www.powerbook-fr.com :casse: 
J'utilise mon PB comme machine principale, il est quasi branché sur secteur 24h sur 24h.
Donc pas de blème d'autonomie.  :mouais: 
Ton conseil peut servir à d'autres. 
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## chupastar (21 Janvier 2005)

Alors tu nous tiens au courant des performances apportées?

Merci.


----------



## calvin (21 Janvier 2005)

Twelve inch a dit:
			
		

> Euh je te deconseille le 7200 sur ton mac portable ton autonomie va en prendre un sacre coup, rabat toi sur le modele 5400, c plus raisonable ...




un 7200 tours ne pose aucun probleme dans un portable...


----------



## doojay (21 Janvier 2005)

Twelve inch a dit:
			
		

> Euh je te deconseille le 7200 sur ton mac portable ton autonomie va en prendre un sacre coup, rabat toi sur le modele 5400, c plus raisonable ...


Ah bon?????!!!  :mouais:  :mouais:  Je dois être un cas à part parce que je n'ai pas de changement dans mon autonomie . Le 7200tm dans mon 17"= que du bonheur!!! :love:


----------



## DKO (21 Janvier 2005)

Achetes un DD Seagate de la gamme Momentus 5400 ce sont des DD 5400 avec les même perf que des 7200 (cf tests sur le web)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2005)

Il vaut mieux prendre le 7200 tr pour les performances.
Et l'autonomie ne change pas, car ce sont les memes technologies, la meme consommation d'énergie ...
Donc autant se faire plaisir.


----------

